# Dirty Tank cleaning??



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

I have a 55 gal I picked up a couple of years ago and ran for a little while with my RBPs. I bought the tank used from a friend who had some fish in it. Ever since I've had the tank, if the hood light was ever used, you could see this chalky white stuff on the glass (upper 4-5", close to the top opening). I've used scotch-brite pads on it, but have never been able to get the stuff completely off, actually, I've never even been able to make a dent in the stuff.

After losing my last two RBs this fall, I've decided to dismantle my setup, and start over clean, and after being suprised on Christmas with 2 new RBs (had gotten 3, one was killed), I now must get this tank cleaned back up and start cycling asap.

I've tried scrubbing with bleach, degreaser, Automotive Bug & Tar remover to no avail. The only thing that has worked is scraping with a razor blade (which is taking a little longer than forever), anyone ever encounter this stuff?? Am I stuck with using a razor, or is there ANYTHING else I can use?? (I'm thinking a little Easy-Off oven cleaner and scrubbing)

two pretty big pictures attached, one on the tank and an idea of how much of this stuff I need to get rid of, other picture is of my razor blade progress..

Tried to include as much info as I could. Thanks for any input..

eazy


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

i would say keep scrubbing..if you go to a local hardware store they have razor blades made to get stuff off glass. there pretty wide and it shouldnt take you long to scrub it all off. but as for the white stuff i have no idea what it is!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks, I sprayed some stuff I have called "Vandal mark remover" (used for removing marker, stains, graffiti) on a rag, rubbed it in and scrubbed it and it sped up the removal a little. I'll probably use this stuff for the larger sections of it..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

Any more input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i have a special glass cleaning tool which has a large razor on it for cleaning the glass its a awesome tool and it gets everything of the glass.............................


----------



## cuboyz (Oct 15, 2007)

when the tank hasnt been use for some time it get that white stuff on it. have you been leaving it outside uncovered? and there no water in it so when you store it some times that can build up on old tanks.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

I just pulled the tank off the stand yesterday, it had about 3" of space from the water line to the top of the tank, the tank hasn't sat unused for very long since I've owned it, but if I remember correctly, it was low on water when I had purchased it (friend had fish in the tank prior to my purchasing)

as I mentioned, I'm using a razor blade, and was using the Vandal mark remover, scrubbing it in with a scotch-brite pad, it seems to work a little faster, but is still taking long.

So far I've tried

rubbing alcohol
automotive degreaser
bug & tar remover
soap & water
brillo pad
paint thinner and a rag

The razor blade seemed to e working a little more efficiently when I started, hopefully this stuff isn't dulling the blade..lol

Thanks for the replies everyone, keep them coming if you think you know something I haven't tried....

eazy


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

ajax.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

xos said:


> ajax.


Powder?? Wouldn't that be too abrasive? Didnt think of that, will go get some now.. (I'll try the liquid first, as I already have some of that...

Thanks a lot

eazy


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Whatever you use, make sure you rinse the hell out of that tank before adding anything fish related. After using all those chemicals in there I would be very careful....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

skubasteve! said:


> Whatever you use, make sure you rinse the hell out of that tank before adding anything fish related. After using all those chemicals in there I would be very careful....


Yeah, the stuff I listed in my first post was all used in a somewhat controlled space (about 12"x6"), I rinsed the tank after using all of that stuff, and will definitely over-rinse as soon as I get a little more of this white stuff off. I've read about people cleaning with a 10-1 Bleach to water solution, and it seems that many of them rinse and let the residual solution evaporate. Is that safe?? Or could I do as seen in another topic and using an ammonia-water solution instead (of bleach) and do the same, rinse, air dry?

Thanks again for all of the replies. I've gotten most of the white stuff gone, vinegar seemed to do a decent job. I've decided to get the rest of the tank as good as I've gotten so far, rinsing very, very thoroughly and filling it up to see how it'll look.
thanks again for the replies, they are greatly appreciated

eazy


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

powder.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it's just hard water deposits caused by evaporation, they're a pain in the ass but if you take your time, you should be able to get them off. razor blades work pretty well, but you can easily scratch your tank if you're not careful. just tip your tank on its side and pour some vinegar in it so that you create a little pool, let it sit for awhile, scrub it really good and then rotate and repeat on all sides. anything acidic will take it off, so if its being really stubborn, ask your lfs what they use on hard water deposits and they should be able to hook you up with something. whatever you end up using, just make sure to rinse out your tank extremely well. to prevent this from happening in the future, make sure you keep that tank topped off.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks again, any input on the ajax powder possibly scratching the tank?? I'll call my LFS now... I had just taken the tank outside for a final rinse, I'll try a little more vinegar and elbow grease.... As for the ajax, I'll probably go pick some up now and try it on the bottom of the tank to see if it scratches...

Thanks for the replies

eazy


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I had bought eight 30 gallon tanks from a lfs that ALL had that on it. I didn't want to use any chemicals, so I just scraped it off with a razor blade. Use a holder to make it easier on your hand, and switch to a new blade when it gets dull. It really does not take that long if you keep at it.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Vinegar or diluted CLR , Don't use abrasives like Ajax, it will scratch the glass.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

Just picked up some stuff called Lime-A-Way, I was going to pick up CLR, but figured if this stuff works at all, it'll make the job easier enough to not have too much trouble with it. The problem I had with using just a razor blade ((trapezoid, not rectangle blade), was that it was only scraping a very small area at a time (maybe a 1/4 of the length of the blade)

I have a razor blade holder (scraper) but left it at work in my toolbox.... I'll have to check and see if I have another one..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

I just went out and tried some powder Comet in a small spot, rubbed it in with a scotch-brite pad, I'm still getting a light film on the tank. I'm going to use the Lime-A-Way on the rest of the stuff, hopefully it gets at least a little better.... Glass is probably just showing its age...


----------



## Ihavebigpiranha (Aug 19, 2004)

stick with the razor it just takes a while

it's probably hardwater evaporation stain. when the exposed glass gets water splashed up on it the water evaporates and leaves the mineral content behind forming the stain you see, and the best and safest way to avoid using chemicals is the razor blade, get a big package of them and keep using sharp ones will take less time.

not sure glass shows age, I've got a 30g here that's about 20 years old and still looks good as new if you scrape it all clean.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

CLR well not work... I've tried it before. I've have yet found anything that well take that out besides using a razor which is alot of labor.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

For about 5 bucks, You could get this item at your local fish shop called Lime Off. Works amazing well for cleaning tank down to a clear finish by taking out white scale deposits, dried water mark, lime, and old algae buildup.









Lime Off

Removes white water marks, lime deposits. Quickly and safely dissolves lime, salt residue, and other hard deposits on fresh and saltwater aquarium glass and hoods. Can be used on glass or acrylic.

I spray some of this stuff inside my tank when it's empty, let it sit for 2 minutes then go at it with a razor blade, all the junk and crap comes off like butter. Hope that helps.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

LS1FDRx7 said:


> For about 5 bucks, You could get this item at your local fish shop called Lime Off. Works amazing well for cleaning tank down to a clear finish by taking out white scale deposits, dried water mark, lime, and old algae buildup.
> 
> View attachment 159166
> 
> ...


Thanks, I called the LFS earlier and they had mentioned a product similar (or the same) as that. Thanks, I'll probably give that a try....

And do you have a LS1 RX7?? Any pictures???

thanks everyone

eazy


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

Found the Lime-Off, not in a spray bottle, but same brand, same product, I'll give it a try...

:crosses fingers:


----------



## AJerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Let me know how it went, I might have to do the same soon.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

MonkeyBum said:


> For about 5 bucks, You could get this item at your local fish shop called Lime Off. Works amazing well for cleaning tank down to a clear finish by taking out white scale deposits, dried water mark, lime, and old algae buildup.
> 
> View attachment 159166
> 
> ...


Well it seems I should read ALL the responses so that Im not redundant!

Good call LS1FDRx7...I didnt know there was a product like that. Thats why I suggested CLR.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Aug 9, 2003)

notaverage said:


> .................
> 
> Well it seems I should read ALL the responses so that Im not redundant!
> 
> Good call LS1FDRx7...I didnt know there was a product like that. Thats why I suggested CLR........


Nothing wrong with that, I haven't been home today until now, I'll try and get make some progress tonight/tomorrow morning..

thanks again everyone.. (I'm currently using the Lime-Off, letting it sit and then scraping. It worked on a small spot yesterday, hopefully it continues to work. I will also again try the Lime-A-Way I purchased)


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

when you have a shitty tedious job like that just get high and getter done.


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

You can get muriatic acid from the hardware store or order citric acid online if you do a google. The citric acid would be safer to work with. If you can't wait you should look up a home brewing supply shop in your area and they should have citric acid. Lemon Juice is another thing that would work or vinegar.

You can avoid all of the scraping if you fill the tank up with fresh water and add like a pound of citric acid to it. The scale should dissolve right off the glass into solution.


----------

